# Sunday fun day meal prep



## lightweight (Jul 27, 2014)

White rice, brown rice, mixed vegs, gluten free pasta for the wife, baked chicken and some wheat germ chicken nuggets.


----------



## Azog (Jul 27, 2014)

The best part about cutting...less food to prep.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 27, 2014)

The worst part a about cutting....is cutting.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 27, 2014)

Where's the beef? you do know that it's what for dinner, right?


----------



## lightweight (Jul 27, 2014)

What's beef? Jk. I don't prep my dinners my wife makes it for me.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 27, 2014)

You got those containers from Costco didn't you,
I got the same thing 2bro hahaha; Costco is the shxt


----------



## stonetag (Jul 27, 2014)

lightweight said:


> What's beef? Jk. I don't prep my dinners my wife makes it for me.



I don't have a wife anymore, my dinner consists of a huge steak on the bbq, and some sort of veggie that I steal from the neighbors garden down the road.


----------



## lightweight (Jul 27, 2014)

Least you know the viggies are fresh. 

Hell yeah I got them from costco. I get most of my meat from there.


----------



## mistah187 (Jul 28, 2014)

just finished my weeks prep as well. chicken, veggies, oats and egg whites, and rice.


----------



## lightweight (Jul 28, 2014)

You pre cook your egg whites? How do you do it


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 28, 2014)

Azog said:


> The best part about cutting...less food to prep.



I know that feel. My appetite has been shit lately. I dropped from 270 to 257 in a couple months. Been eating 2 meals a day... time to start fighting back now. I can put on 20lbs over the next couple months.

This afternoon I made 3 lbs chicken boobs 4 pounds porch chops 3 pounds of shrimp a **** ton of rice and spinach and stocked up on ice cream and margaritaville freezer pops.


----------



## bvs (Jul 28, 2014)

Love a sunday food prep sesh. Just get it all done for the week. This week I did chicken, mash and spaghetti which sorted my at work meals out. The rest I cook on the go


----------



## Trauma RN (Jul 28, 2014)

I have tried every which way and I ended up buying an egg steamer... BEST!!!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 28, 2014)

I always seem to grill all my meat for the week on Monday night during the summer.


----------



## lightweight (Jul 29, 2014)

I baked all that chicken but I normally grill my dinner


----------

